
Why We Should Be Able to Trade Passports - kawera
http://www.ozy.com/immodest-proposal/why-we-should-be-able-to-trade-passports/71883
======
transfire
Haven't read the article yet. Will soon. But it occurred to me years ago that
people should be the "currency of nations". If people were able to freely and
easily move between countries -- and countries should generally want this b/c
people are their greatest asset -- then the quality of life ought to rise
rather rapidly as countries compete for citizens.

Of course the problem is our current systems rather suck. They don't have any
idea what to do with people. For the most part they are just wasted assets,
and new people are often thought of as "drains on the system" instead. If
that's truly the problem then it's the system that is broken, not the people.

